# searching for lawyer in Ottawa with knowledge of U.S. and Canadian Tax laws



## jimmo-san (Oct 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of a lawyer in Ottawa-Gatineau who has knowledge of both the Canadian and U.S. tax laws? I am looking for a lawyer who will be able to draw up a will for me and to create a family trust that will take into consideration both the Canadian and U.S. tax laws, since I am a dual citizen living in Canada.

I’ve done various internet searches, questioned friends and colleagues but so far have not found a suitable lawyer (with one exception, which I will not go into here).

Thanks in advance for any and all advice!


----------



## Vangrrl (Aug 23, 2011)

jimmo-san said:


> Does anyone know of a lawyer in Ottawa-Gatineau who has knowledge of both the Canadian and U.S. tax laws? I am looking for a lawyer who will be able to draw up a will for me and to create a family trust that will take into consideration both the Canadian and U.S. tax laws, since I am a dual citizen living in Canada.
> 
> I’ve done various internet searches, questioned friends and colleagues but so far have not found a suitable lawyer (with one exception, which I will not go into here).
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all advice!


I'm not in Ottawa (but I grew up there!). What we will be doing is dealing with our Canadian accountant who has a couple of well-respected US specialists that he consults with on a regular basis to deal with clients like us. You might consider doing the same: find a reputable local firm and explain to them your situation and find out whether they have a US consultant that they can work with. 

Good luck!


----------



## jimmo-san (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks, Vangrrl, but what I am really looking for is a lawyer that understands both the U.S. and Canadian tax regimes. Ideally one who has been admitted to the bar in both the U.S. and Canada.

I thought I had found one in Ottawa but, long story short, I quickly lost confidence in him.

Does anyone know of a competent lawyer, knowledgeable about Canadian and U.S. law, who is capable of answering e-mails and returning phone calls (really, is that too much to ask!), practising in Ottawa, Toronto or Kingston? Willing to travel in search of good lawyer!


----------

